# Best draft breed for riding?



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

If, someday in the far distant future, I decided I could afford to have another horse or two, I've always fancied riding a draft horse. I may even get into driving, but I would probably mostly ride this horse. What is a good draft breed for being under saddle? I would want one that could do trails, responsive (though I've heard they're a little more dull to cues), and have a little agility. I've actually seen quite a few drafts do low jumps, which I thought looked so cool.

Right now, the chances of me ever getting a draft would be low, so I'm not really asking whether or not this is a good idea. Just - which drafts tend to do best under saddle and for what disciplines?


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

No expert here, but I've seen Percheron being ridden. Check out this blog of someone who does eventing with her's! 
The Jumping Percheron

Out of the draft breeds, I have _personally_ seen more of these than any other breed being ridden, though I've heard of a few Belgians and Clydesdale. There are also draft-crosses to consider!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Lots of threads, as of late, on this topic! It's not the zombies that are coming, it's the drafties!!

I LOVE my percheron! Perfect manners, temperment and trail horse.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Percheron was actually what I was thinking. I had the opportunity to get one last year and absolutely loved him, but he hadn't been ridden in 4-5 years and was as good as unbroken, and I found I was too nervous to take on a horse that big at that time. But, those big black withers clearing my head has always stuck in my mind and I'd love to have one like him someday! I believe he was 17.2 hands and made me feel like a little kid! Here's my favorite pic...


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Oooh eventing with a percheron looks so cool!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

jillybean19 said:


> Oooh eventing with a percheron looks so cool!


Yes, whenever we show up somewhere....the best part is watching the mouths drop open with awe!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

jillybean19 said:


> Percheron was actually what I was thinking. I had the opportunity to get one last year and absolutely loved him, but he hadn't been ridden in 4-5 years and was as good as unbroken, and I found I was too nervous to take on a horse that big at that time. But, those big black withers clearing my head has always stuck in my mind and I'd love to have one like him someday! I believe he was 17.2 hands and made me feel like a little kid! Here's my favorite pic...


Gorgeous boy! I acquired my percheron when she was 16 years old, never ridden.  I was starting my 40's and only owned horses for 5 years. With her, I basically jumped on and that was it. Easy mamma. Only thing she every does, if turn her big neck in the direction 'she' wants to go, instead of the way 'I' want her to go and argues. I just stay firm, and she will go. She may breathe heavy when startled while riding or seeing something she is unsure of. That's about it. I call her the 'No Drama Mamma'.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

jillybean19 said:


> I believe he was 17.2 hands and made me feel like a little kid! Here's my favorite pic...


She doesn't look big to me anymore...lol.


----------



## PercheronPines (Dec 10, 2012)

Percherons! The arabian bloodline keeps them a little more finer boned therefor allowing for greater agility and ability under saddle. It's also what gives them a bit more fire than other draft breeds and keeps the rider more interested and engaged. Stick with more of the new age breed percherons versus the older baroque style. You'll appreciate the greater dexterity and ease of tack fitting. Lady and I take on any trail and best of all, if there's something blocking the trail, she's big enough to either jump it or push it out of the way.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

PercheronPines said:


> Percherons! The arabian bloodline keeps them a little more finer boned therefor allowing for greater agility and ability under saddle. It's also what gives them a bit more fire than other draft breeds and keeps the rider more interested and engaged. Stick with more of the new age breed percherons versus the older baroque style. You'll appreciate the greater dexterity and ease of tack fitting. Lady and I take on any trail and best of all, if there's something blocking the trail, she's big enough to either jump it or push it out of the way.


Yeah, my mamma must be the old version....that's ok, because so am I! She's perfect for me, big, slow and forgiving.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a Clyde/Perch/QH and she is AMAZING! She is responsive, HUGE, agile and has tons of try. We even do sliding stops with her, she looks nothing like a QH at all, other than she is a big finer which makes her athletic.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Consider a Gypsy. Tons about now, reasonably priced and are no longer rare in the US. 

Question Most Often Asked

Gypsies love to jump and are very handy at it. They make lovely dressage horses too. Most Gypsies are surprisingly fast and agile, for their size. If you want something taller, consider a Drum Horse. They are a cross of Gypsy and Shire or Clydesdale most usually. 

Lizzie


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

I think most any draft breeds are enjoyable rides, but I've always had great experiences with percherons. I've owned two and currently have one I've had since she was a foal. I've broke and trained her myself and she has been a blast to ride! We trail ride through the mountains and she keeps up along with all the other horses. We currently do walk and trot with flat and ground poles in the arena, but I'm hoping to work on her canter possibly soon. I'd definitely suggest a perch, they're great!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

The Fjord
Considered a draft-like breed but they dont have the height.
They are agile and can be used for riding, driving or anything you put them to work doing.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd always advocate a lighter draft for riding purposes, although the heavier types can still make nice riding horses too. I personally love an Irish Draught - they have the draft mentality, but are a bit more riding-horse sized. I've also ridden a very nice Cleveland Bay, and depending on the discipline, a Friesian can also be good (although they aren;t my personal cup of tea).


Irish Draughts:


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Here is a picture from the trailride I took on my percheron to the beach....only her second time there. She is the perfect trail horse:


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Consider a Gypsy. Tons about now, reasonably priced and are no longer rare in the US.
> 
> Question Most Often Asked
> 
> ...


We had reining Gypsys at the university for a while. They were so neat! Had alot of stop for a draft horse.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

What fun. I've never seen a reining Gypsy. Seen several who run barrels and cut cattle though. Most do have surprising speed.

Lizzie


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Ahhh I wanna see the reining Gypsie, that's pretty cool!


----------

